# Healthy Eating



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

I love sandwiches but not salt and everything good that goes into a sub, if store bought, is salty; adding chips or pickles to the meal, more salt will be consumed, let`s not forget the salt in sodas, so how do we trim some of that salt down.
Homemade cold cuts, breads, ingredients are of course king here. Store baked bread is better than mass produce, cold cuts I have found out by testing that the more expensive the brand more salt it has ,so I steam turkey , chicken breast , roast a good chunk of pork ; american cheese is the worse offender here so European types are better mozzarella , provolone , swiss , etc. Fresh additions like hot peppers, tomatoes ,roasted bell peppers , jalapenos will give you many layer of flavors with the addition of Olive Oil and Vinegar the sub is finish, you will eliminated mayo another salty and useless invention. A good cold beer or shake, like my favor, papaya, will definitely make the meal. 
ps.by marinating your own meats before roasting or steaming you will add more flavor to your sub.


----------

